# Opinions on commercial M&P bases?



## Cutter (Jan 31, 2014)

I've started fooling around with M&P and picked up a bunch of Stephensons. Anyway, I'm less than impressed with the crystal natural so far. It never seems to melt entirely - stainles steel double boiler - and even when it's close a skin is always forming on top, there's loads of foam - much akin to when you make clarified butter. And when I pour it and iso it I still get a heavy skin on it. I'm melting on low heat so it never really gets much past 130'ish. I've cranked it up to 150 and 160 to see if that made a diff and it didn't - still foam/skinny/small lumps. Is this just indicative of Stephensons? Are any of the other commercial bases better? Should I be nuking this stuff instead? Oh yeah, and it also seems to set insanely fast.

Anyone got any recs on other commercial or private label/custom M&P bases - in Canada only thanks.


----------



## jessjess (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi there! I am new to soap making and just did my first M & P yesterday before I do my first CP batch today. I used the Stephensons White SLS Free and it was o.k. For crystal I used New Directions Aromatics(it's in Mississauga, Ontario) Crystal Vanilla Stable and it did not give me any trouble once it was hot. I used the microwave to heat my soap bases then added fragrance and colour and poured straight into my silicone molds. After tapping it on the counter I spritzed the top of the soap with alcohol and it took care of any remaining bubbles on the surface. 

Hope this helped, I am an extreme newbie.


----------



## FGOriold (Jan 31, 2014)

I have only used SFIC bases and have had much luck with them.  Cannot compare to any others as I have not tried them.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've used SFIC and Nature's Garden bases.  The NG Cocoa Butter base did something similar.  It's the first one I've had do that.  I had to have a rolling boil under it to get it to melt all the way.  I haven't had to do that with any of my other bases.


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 13, 2014)

I think that SFIC has the best bases around- very high quality and easy to work with.  I have always microwaved base.


----------



## seven (Feb 14, 2014)

i've had a base (from a local supplier) that looked like that once. what i did was, i added more solvents to it to make the consistency more lighter. i admit, i just eyeballed it... a dash of pg here, a dash of sorbitol there... till i found a better consistency.

i am by no means suggesting that this is the right thing to do. simply stating my experience.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been using the ultra clear from WSP for my cupcake and Ice Cream Cone  toppers and have been very pleased with it. I make strawberries, balls etc with it.


----------



## paillo (Feb 14, 2014)

Mandarin said:


> I think that SFIC has the best bases around- very high quality and easy to work with.  I have always microwaved base.



My experience to a T, love SFIC bases, won't use any other kind. Few to no chemicals is what I want, and any others have ingredients I just plain don't like.


----------



## lsg (Feb 14, 2014)

I like Crafter's Choice M&P bases.  I do make my own, but when I need an ultra clear base, that is the brand I buy.


----------



## seven (Feb 14, 2014)

lsg said:


> I like Crafter's Choice M&P bases.  I do make my own, but when I need an ultra clear base, that is the brand I buy.



ugh, it can be quite a challenge to create an ultra clear base, isn't it? i dunno why, but the best i can do is to make a slightly yellowish color. it is clear, but not water/transparent clear, kwim? this is still a beast that i would like to tame. is SLS the key?


----------



## lsg (Feb 14, 2014)

The same with me. My bars with Kayla Fioravanti's High Sudz recipe were pretty clear, but had a slight yellowish cast. I love the base though.


----------



## seven (Feb 15, 2014)

hmmm... strange, as i was only using stearic and either myristic or lauric. not using any other oils which can impart some colors. this is very frustrating for me sometimes.


----------

